# Advice on used tools



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello,
I was hoping I could get some advice on some tools I am looking at getting this weekend. 
The first is a 10" delta table saw model 36-390c. 
The second is 6" beaver/Rockwell jointer. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I saw a 6 inch Rockwell jointer at a garage sale a week back for $110. It was in very good condition, but not a real long bed model. I felt it was very reasonably priced, but I already have three jointers, so I didn't buy it.
I am not familiar with the model number of the saw you are looking at, but a lot depends on age and condition. A ten inch saw can go used for anywhere from under $100 to several hundred.

What comes with the saw can help set the price. Look for a minimum of one HP motor. Look for a solid rip fence that locks securely and squarely to the table. Look for a solid miter gauge. Look for cast iron extension wings as opposed to stamped sheet metal. Run the saw and check that the motor is running quietly, and the drive is straight and true. Look at the overall condition of the saw to make sure it isn't rusted up.

See what comparable new saws are priced at, and dependent on condition, be prepared to offer half or less than new price. If you can post some pictures of the equipment we can give you a much better idea of reasonable value.

Gerry


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Whenever you buy used, get it in writing that if there is any hidden problem that crops up within the first (fill in a comfortable number) days the seller will take it back and refund 100% of the purchase price. Many sellers won't agree to do this but if they won't you have to ask yourself why not?


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are some pics. $125 for saw. $150 for jointer. 
Thanks for the input. Still trying to figure out if it's worth it. I have a ridgid jobsite table saw now but it doesn't really do the job I'm looking for with detail work.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think that saw is known as a motorized saw, driven by a small flat belt directly off the motor, like a vacuum cleaner belt. Has a reputation for breaking easily, low power, discontinued. Don't know anything about Rigid but it may not be much of an upgrade other than table size. I think both are priced at the very high end for what they are.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

sweensdv said:


> Whenever you buy used, get it in writing that if there is any hidden problem that crops up within the first (fill in a comfortable number) days the seller will take it back and refund 100% of the purchase price. Many sellers won't agree to do this but if they won't you have to ask yourself why not?


Why not?
lol
Ill tell you why not!
"retail" offers warranty!
you are buying USED! If you buy it and it turns out to be "$hit" it's your own fault for not checking it out thoroughly! 
What if the buyer takes it home and burns up the motor overnight. Or what if the dude decided to try and cut sheet metal for the rotten floorboard or his 1984 chevette.

That just sounds like a PITA to deal with! No way would I ever sign something like that while selling something!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

slicksqueegie said:


> Why not?
> lol
> Ill tell you why not!
> "retail" offers warranty!
> ...


If what you say is supposed to be the norm then that just reaffirms what I originally said. Only a seller who would knowingly deceive a potential buyer would think that all potential buyers are also trying to deceive them.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

sweensdv said:


> If what you say is supposed to be the norm then that just reaffirms what I originally said. Only a seller who would knowingly deceive a potential buyer would think that all potential buyers are also trying to deceive them.


Decieve? No,
If I sell a perfectly good saw to someone, and they take it home and they do not know much about it and they damage the saw, they could easily come back and say well, "musta been pre-existing, I want my money back..." Im supposed to be ok with that? NO WAY! If I am wrong, If what you say is the norm? then I will gladly apologize for being wrong, but what you suggest just sounds like a lot of time off work to go to small claims court and try to explain to the judge that this saw was fine when he bought it!
This isn't Woodcraft, Home depot, Lowes or Sears. you want warranty go there and get a retail saw, not used!
I would actually laugh at you if you tried to pull that out even if you had cash in the other hand! Its not a matter of deception! It's a matter of "common sense"!


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

sweensdv said:


> Only a seller who would knowingly deceive a potential buyer would think that all potential buyers are also trying to deceive them.


You must be joking. Next time you're at Home Bigbox ask the tool salesdroid how many power tools sold on Friday are returned on Monday. A lot of weekend projects are completed on these 'borrowed' tools. 
'As-is, where-is' is the prima facie rule when privately buying or selling used anything.

When you traded in your last car, did you offer the dealer a warranty?

Didn't think so.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

your rolling the dice with anything used so i make sure i really get a good deal on them. i bought a cement mixer that retailed at harbor freight for $220.00 on sale for $60.00. it looked like new except the paint was oxidized. well after using it every day for a month id say i got a good deal. so if you listen to it and run some wood through it you should be good to go. if hes asking $125.00 then you shouldnt have any problem getting him down to $100.00. no one gonna give you a warranty. they would be nuts. just my 2 cents


----------

